# Belt Squeeling in Cold Weather?



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I just had all my belts replaced about 2-3 months ago, and now that the weather has changed and it's cold out in the mornings my belts squeel really badly, I have to rev the engine to get them to stop. They will start to squeel again when I am driving too, mostly at red lights when I begin to accelerate again. 

Why are my belts slipping? What can I do?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My first suggestion would be to check the belt tension and adjust as necessary. Sometimes new belts will need to be adjusted after the first few hundred miles. If that doesn't work, check for glazing on the pulleys. I've also run into problems with aftermarket belts being noisy, ie Dayco belts. Nissan uses Bando and Mitsuboshi belts,as do many Asian manufacturers. I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan belts, but if I can't, I'll try to get Bando belts. I know Federated Auto Parts and NAPA can get them, although they may have to be special ordered.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

+1^^^I would also suggest checking belt tension first.Since belts were recently replaced,check if an oil or coolant leak is contaminating the belts,causing them to slip and squeal. Let us know the results.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

I replaced my belts recently and now that it has gotten cold out my power steering would squeal and I could feeling it slipping when turning the wheel when it is first started. Once the car was driven a little and it warmed up a bit it would stop making noise. Tightening the belt a bit solved the problem.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Checking for proper fluid level my also help to pinpoint cause of squeals where power steering is concerned.


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, mine would make a growling noise when it was low.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I think it might be a power steering issue, I noticed when it squeels, the PS almost goes out.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> Checking for proper fluid level my also help to pinpoint cause of squeals where power steering is concerned.


Also check for leaks in hoses/lines.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

PhxJosh said:


> I think it might be a power steering issue, I noticed when it squeels, the PS almost goes out.


That's because the belt is slipping. Try tightening the belt up first.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

So how do I tighten the belt exactly? What do I tighten?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Loosen up the power steering pump 'pivot' bolt, loosen up the power steering pump adjuster lock nut, turn power steering pump adjuster bolt to tighten the belt, tighten power steering pump adjuster lock nut, tighten power steering pump 'pivot' bolt.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

hi there. have this problem for a year now. car @ 184k mi now. a/t gxe. do have 16s 205 50 tire-wheel on it. 

what I have done to fix this issue: tightened the belt, twice. replaced fluid by turkey baster used dexron II equivalent not able to find dexron II fluid. Cleaned the system twice using seafoam transtune (procedure from youtube). Eliminated leak from hose under the reservoir by replacing clamp and tightened it. Every time, it seemed to fix the problem until a few days after the squeal comes back. 

The steering works fine after a few turns and when the engine warms up. During the summer it was rare probably because it was warm. But the weather has gotten cold really quick in the last week and the belt squeals more now. 

Is dexron II equivalent very different from dexron II? Power steering pump or steering linkage?

appreciate the help. thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried scuffing up the pulley just a bit using some emery cloth?
Back in the day, pulleys would get glazed nice and smooth. Nice and smooth enough that a belt couldn't get a grip on it and would slip all day no matter how tight you got it.
Just go around the surface of the pulley itself with a bit of emery cloth and kinda roughen up the surface a bit.
With that fat of a tire on there, probably aren't helping the situation either.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll try doing that. I did forget to mention that I have replace the belts as well.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, I forgot to mention that as part of my point.
When those pulleys get all glazed up and smoothed out, generally doesn't matter how tight you get them or how many times you replace the belt or what brand belt you throw on there. The damn things still slip and squeal 'cause they don't have any grip.
Regular old sandpaper might work too, but emery cloth is a fair bit harder and will do the job a fair amount quicker.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

scratching the pulley fix worked for me. Had found some time a few days back to do it. Since then, cold weather starts, no squeal. 

Had to remove the belt though for more pulley area to work on. Made sure I got a lot of areas scratched, the low and high parts of the ribs and inner sides of the pulley. Had to use both hands. The left to turn the pulley while the right was holding a screw driver with the emery paper at the end. TY!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

btw, I had someone reply to the same question on youtube. Mentioned to use baby powder on the pulley and belt. I had second thoughts about it. I think that will eliminate the squeal, but not the slipping issue. I would imagine it would make the pulley slide some more.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I think baby powder might have the effect of kinda like sand blasting the pulley surface...scuffing it up and breaking up the glazed surface a bit.
Baby powder feels smooth to skin, but I'd be willing to bet at the molecular level, it's really tough stuff.
As far as eliminating the squeal, the slip is the squeal. Unless you're talking about normal belt noise. Some belt and pulley combinations are noisier than others. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Hornugz (Jan 23, 2014)

*squeeling*

so check the tension on the power steering pulley. Squealing is caused by the belt spinning on the pulley, instead of the pulley spinning with the belt. pulley on the power steering pump is not being driven equals no power steering.

SO Loose belt= no power steering and squealing.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Hornugz said:


> so check the tension on the power steering pulley. Squealing is caused by the belt spinning on the pulley, instead of the pulley spinning with the belt. pulley on the power steering pump is not being driven equals no power steering.
> 
> SO Loose belt= no power steering and squealing.


<Slow clap>
Figure that one out all by yourself???
</Slow clap>


----------

